# Vikings Fans Want Favre?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

So what say you Vikings' fans? Rumors again of Favre trying to orchestrate a deal to play for the Vikings. Do you want him for next year?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Though I hate the Vikes, any quarterback is better the Jackson.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Mike,

Now why would we want a lame arm Packer cast off? How about you guys take him back and then we'll trade you TJack for Rodgers.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dak said:


> Mike,
> 
> Now why would we want a lame arm Packer cast off? How about you guys take him back and then we'll trade you TJack for Rodgers.


I think he'd do you better than TJack. Although, I can't even comprehend seeing him in purple. That would be weird!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

He might...just don't need to see him in purple though.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The contract with NY is pretty tough and clear that if Farve comes to MN the Jets would lose more draft picks than the Vikes gave up for Hershel and we all know how that worked out!

He is over the hill, QB that does not have the physical ablity to stay strong through the entire season. As a result the Jets could not win in Dec!!!!!

Off season rumors and frankly I am more interested in what the Twins may still do than Farve coming to MN!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The "poison pill" aspects only apply if the Jets trade him. If they release him...not an issue.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I honestly would rather have TJAck than Favre at this point in their careers. Don't get me wrong there was a point in time that I would have loved to have him, but now.......Not so much!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

farve would be a terrible fit. i really hope they go after mcnabb


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I say....bring him on.Ask yourselves.....would he be better than what they have now?Take away the month of Dec. when he had shoulder problems and Farve was on his way to another great season.

The Vikes need a QB now.....not down the line.Plus then they could concentrate on fixing other needs.....like offensive lineman.

Plus just think of the excitement he would bring......the Pukes would hate and fear it.Awesome fun to harrass the Pukers with their hall of fame QB :beer:

The Vikes are 1 QB away from winning it all.Bring on Brett Farve. :jammin:

Here ya go Mike.....get used to this :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am torn on this issue.

Farve is a good QB but is showing age. Tjack is young......and showing improvement. He did not lose MN games at the end of the season....coaching and special teams did most of that. But he also did not win games either.

I think Tjack will be an alright QB. He just needs time and a mentor. So if they do get Bret....I would like to see him in a role that Warner did last year for the Cards......Play back up and then if needed....ready to jump in.

The change I think they need to do is more in coaching. They did get rid of the special teams coach.....but I think chilly needs to let go of the offense and let a O cordinator take complete control.

Look at the clock management....chilly was horrible. Maybe because he has too much on his plate.

But yes.....off season rumors are great.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The Vikes definitely need to do something at QB. They can't come into next season with TJack and Gus again. Yesterday I heard Barreiro mention that rumors are swirling that the Vikes are trying to put a package together to obtain Matt Cassel. The thing that scares me about that is he will get a huge guarantee wherever he goes, and he is still unproven in my mind. Look what Daunte did when he had Randy to throw to.

As for Favre, if guys like Warner, Garcia, Hasselbeck, and McNabb don't pan out, then I am for bringing him in to compete as long as he is willing to have the surgery on his arm.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

How about someone who can be a head coach??/ :stirpot:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Next year there will be candidates such as Holmgren, Cowher, Shanahan and of course Frazier. But I really think Chilly earned his 4th year. He has improved every season by two games. 6-10, 8-8, 10-6. He didn't deserve to be fired. But if he can't make some noise next year it is time to pursue one of the above.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Its BOOTY TIME, BOOTY TIME, across the USA BOOTY TIME BOOTY TIME :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Guess he is going to retire again.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

jgat said:


> Next year there will be candidates such as Holmgren, Cowher, Shanahan and of course Frazier. But I really think Chilly earned his 4th year. He has improved every season by two games. 6-10, 8-8, 10-6. He didn't deserve to be fired. But if he can't make some noise next year it is time to pursue one of the above.


Don't forget that he took a playoff team and made them 6-10 with more support from ownership.....just food for thought.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

For how long this time???


----------

